# Dying Plants that used to be fast grower



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Why are they dying. They used to grow quickly and I needed to trim them every week. Is it possible that they don't like the Flourish Excel that I have put in recently?

Pictures attached.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Anacharis doesn't like flourish excel. Dosing per the bottle instrctuions will kill it. Dosing half strength will be o.k.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Anacharis doesn't like flourish excel. Dosing per the bottle instrctuions will kill it. Dosing half strength will be o.k.


Oh dear! It is a dilemma then  . I want to use Excel to get rid of algae. If this plant does not like Excel, it will be a tough decision then. How come they don't like Excel? Excel is just like an alternative form of fertilizer although it is not a fertilizer ??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Excel isn't a fertilizer. Its a source of carbon. Plants use carbon in various forms for energy. Anacharis for some reason (may be due to the likeness of algae. Its a really simple plant), doesn't take too well to it. In small doses, anacharis does great but at full strength, it burns the leaves off. I don't think Seachem knows for sure yet. I would still use it. You'll get more benefit from it than detriment.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Simpte, I would probably still use it as I want to get rid of the algae. However, there is no obvious sign of dying algae yet but this plant already died before my aim is achieved :x


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well that explains my anacharis problem thanks Simpte


----------

